# Visiting Honfleur in September.



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone stayed at the small 2-star campsite 'Camping du Phare' located not far from the centre of Honfleur ??

The campsite is on the left as you leave town on the D road in the direction of Trouville. I think it is just about on the opposite side of the road to the lovely, well kept public park.

If you have used this campsite, I would be grateful if you could share your comments / views / opinions. 

PS: We don't want to stay on the big aire which is on the right as you come into town from the direction of the bridge. Once was enough thanks !!


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

we have stayed on there for the last 2 years for a couple of nights, not a bad site, you had to buy a token for the showers, a bit old but clean the site was kept tidy.
its very handy for a nice stroll into the town.

alan


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Alan - were the toilets kept clean as well as the showers ??

We'll only be there two or three nights ourselves.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

toilets very clean but no toilet seats fitted  but that is quite common on sites.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Alan - we're really keen to stay there because it's only a short walk into the 'centre ville'. It's a shame that the site webpage isn't a bit more informative.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the best description I can think of would be to describe the facilities as being "Tired" or they certainly were last summer  

VERY handy for the town though, and I suspect thats the reason the facilities have not been updated/upgraded/improved. People are continuing to use the site so there is no incentive is there??

Having said that the facilities are much better than those on the Aire :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

yes we've stayed on it twice its very convenient for walking the dog along the prom and for going into town of a nite - however it can get very wet in prolonged rain with surface water a couple of inches deep - so try and pitch on one of the raised areas.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Can't comment but the alternative we found to be fine in September
http://www.campinglabriquerie.com/en/?PHPSESSID=7e5030d356e11f9ab77f6c7718503c57


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

I would agree with the comments above - clean facilities but perhaps a bit tired. 

We always stay here when in/around honfleur as the location is superb for a short walk into town. It has always felt a secure site to us.

Site office is shut for lunch (as expected) so just park up in the lay-by outside and pop back later.

Enjoy Honfleur - wish we were going back soon!

Lev


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Can't comment but the alternative we found to be fine in September


I understand this site is only two or three kms from Honfleur but do you know what are the daytime and evening transport connections are like??

My wife has already decided that we'll be eating out every night we're in Honfleur. Having visited the town previously, she has her mind set on a couple of restaurants that we missed on our last visit. Ideally, we want to stay at a site within easy walking distance of the 'centre ville' and the harbour - hence our interest in the site just outside of town.

Thanks for the link anyhow.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We'll be there around the 20th (August this time ) again and if we stay at la brickery we'll probably walk as its all down hill and get a taxi back.
Some nice pictures of the town can be viewed via my link
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Honfluer/13772350_HK79SW#!i=1295166764&k=MrRwgpB


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Some nice pictures of the town can be viewed via my link


Very good pics. I've just bought myself an Olympus Pen lite - just got to learn how to use it to its potential now !!

PS: The big river cruise boats were visiting Honfleur when we were there. We were so impressed with them that we looked at the cost of taking a river cruise. Needless to say that's as far as we took the idea.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Honfleur site*

we stopped at La Briquerie a 4 star site just outside Honfleur with a bus stop outside (no. 20 ) into honfleur (1 euro) and a supermarket 100 yards outside the entrance.   
The toilet block was one of the best we had in France having recently been refurbished and we are definately going back.  
The reception staff are very helpful ever booked our dog in at the vet just along the road for his tablet at 35 euros.  
It's in the ACSI book site 1067 and with the card is 16 euros a night.
If you are dissapointed i will refund your cost myself. :lol: :lol:

[email protected]


----------

